# New Entrant to SG



## phpdeveloper (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi all,

Currently I am in India and working as a Technical Leader in Application Development area for a reputed IT MNC. I have experience around 6.5 years. 

One of the Singapore based consulting firm have offered me a job.
The compensation is S$4500 for first 3 months and later will be revised to S$5000
Is it a good deal? Is it okay to live in Singapore with this salary? The company is not providing any additional benefits other than salary.

We are a family of three, including my wife and a kid.
Can somebody please suggest some option for stay and the current rental rates. 

Thanks,
-Rakesh


----------

